# Issues with heart rate monitors - just me?



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

I've been riding with heart rate monitors for about 6 years now. I've used several garmin straps and a cyclops/powertap strap. I have the same issue with both. I will start a ride with a good signal then about 30 minutes into the ride my heart rate starts reading about half of what it should and then in finally drops out all together. If I use my jersey to wipe the sweat from under the strap I can get to read normally for about a minute and then it drops out again. 

I've tried the strap tighter, looser, higher, lower and on my back. I've even tried using buh-bump which is a dielectric cream specifically made to create a good connection with heart rate monitor straps.

I've tried at least 3 different straps from 2 manufacturers. I've changed batteries numerous times. 

This is really driving my nuts lately because I'm training with power this year and I'd really like to be able to see the correlation between my heart rate and watts over a long period of time (month to month, season to season).

So am I just stupid, a physiological freak or does everyone have this issue?


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

You probably have a rare disease that causes your heart to slow and eventually stop while exercising.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Put new batteries in the unit and the strap even if you think they are good. Make sure the strap is fairly tight and just under your boobs. Don't wipe the sweat away, it helps. I use saliva on the pads to start, I never seem to have a problem. Good luck with your issues.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

You might have poor conductivity?! I've never had an issue like this so can't really say. Might want to try that gel they sell for straps. Personally I just spit on them.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I have had the same thing happen to me.
And it's very sporadic.
Different straps and head units.
Oddly....the cheaper Garmin strap and 705 head have had almost zero problems. 
Followed by a cheap Sigma strap and SRM PC5.
Polar straps have always flaked out on me.
Now, I use power on the road and don't worry about h/r ( as long as my heart is beating, I'm pretty happy...and I'm sure I'll be the first to know if it stops)


----------



## Aggdaddy (Jun 18, 2010)

I use polar and garmin heart rate monitors. I usually just run a bit of water on it before attaching to my chest. I never have an issue with it, unless the battery is low.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

I would second the polar straps for sure. There pretty cheap too so it is worth picking one up just make sure you get the one with same configuration as your garmin device.

I've used both the premium and lower end garmin straps and both worked for a while before I started to get crazy spikes and drops. It would happen if I riding indoors or out, batteries fine...etc. Switch out to this polar wearlink strap and have never had an issue since.

WearLink®+ Strap - Heart rate sensors - Accessories - Products | Polar English


----------



## double_b (Jul 13, 2011)

I know it may sound crazy and I have no experience with it but when I was researching HRMs I recall seeing about static electricity from certain jersey/shirt materials affecting the readings. Again, I have no actual experience with that just throwing it out there.


----------



## TobyGadd (Oct 6, 2011)

When I wear synthetic jerseys that flap in the wind, my Garmin HRM often goes crazy and reads 230+ bpm. The lower the humidity, the worse the problem. Applying moisture to the strap doesn't help much, although a wet jersey does.

Yeah, yeah, I know--if I wore skin-tight jerseys, this wouldn't be an issue!


----------



## brads (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm having the exact same problem, thought it was battery so changed it but still did it. I tried tightening it, wet it, done everything to it, changed all different positions. So bought another garmin strap & was great until today it spiked and dropped out a few times. It pisses me off when it spikes & gives incorrect reading.
I have a power meter aswel but like to see hr & power for same reason as the OP


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

I would have to recommend changing over to the polar strap I linked too above. I had all the issues above until I replaced the strap now readings are well within the appropriate range for someone my age!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Some have solved this problem by washing the straps, particularly on the newer "soft strap" monitors. The old more rigid plastic straps are much less likely to exhibit this problem


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Definitely wash the strap after each use!


----------

